# Food Safety News - 01/16/2021.... Contaminated corn flour used in making ‘sour soup’ behind 9 deaths in China



## daveomak.fs (Jan 16, 2021)

*Contaminated corn flour used in making ‘sour soup’ behind 9 deaths in China*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 16, 2021 12:03 am Nine people died in China after eating food contaminated with 20 to 30 times the lethal dose of a toxin, according to a study. In October 2020, nine people in Jidong County, Heilongjiang Province died after consuming a homemade fermented corn flour product called sour soup for breakfast. The food was contaminated by Burkholderia cocovenenans, which... Continue Reading

*Nestle recalls more than 381 tons of hot pockets for containing extraneous materials*
By News Desk on Jan 15, 2021 10:07 pm Mt, Sterling, KY-based Nestlé Prepared Foods is recalling approximately 762,615 pounds of not-ready-to-eat (NRTE) pepperoni hot pockets product that may be contaminated with extraneous materials, specifically, pieces of glass and hard plastic, USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) reports. The frozen NRTE pepperoni hot pockets product was produced from Nov. 13, 2020, through Nov.... Continue Reading

*Washington State juice maker shut down by federal judge for toxins*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 15, 2021 05:40 pm At the FDA’s request, a federal court in Washington State has shutdown a 51-year-old juice maker who was annually supplying 2.9 million apple juice servings to USDA’s national school lunch program. FDA found juice products at Valley Processing at 108 Blaine Ave in Sunnyside, WA, with inorganic arsenic and patulin, both toxins that pose a... Continue Reading

*Company recalls polish sausage because of concerns about undercooking*
By News Desk on Jan 15, 2021 04:40 pm Harvest Meats is recalling its Harvest brand Polish sausage from six Canadian provinces because company officials found it was undercooked. The recall notice does not indicate how much of the sausage is involved. “Consumers should not consume the recalled product described below. This recall was triggered by the company. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA)... Continue Reading


----------

